# Related Sites > SQL Course >  Missing Column on 6.  Updating into Table

## Relmiw

I'm on the 6th section of the first course, everything seemed to be going pretty well, but not my lastname column has no data values.  If I run

Select * from empinfo_robwim

Then the table comes up, including the lastname column, but the column values are all just white.  There weren't any gridlines at all.  When I try to run something like

Select * from empinfo_robwim
	where lastname LIKE '%i'

Then I get 

"SQL Command Executed
No rows selected."

Any ideas on what happened?  Is a glitch or could I have done this while running select commands?

----------


## skhanal

Do you get any results for

Select * from empinfo_robwim

----------


## Relmiw

> Do you get any results for
> 
> Select * from empinfo_robwim


I do Skhanal.  I get the table as it should be, except the "lastname" column is different.  The column heading is fine, but all of the cells below that are blank white.  There aren't even gridlines separating the rows in that column.

----------


## meatlump

Check your insert statements to ensure you are using the exact same fieldname that you created in the table.

If that doesn't do it please post some of your code, for creating the table and inserting some data.

----------

